

Apple Beta Link Not Working properly - rahulgr8888
https://beta.apple.com/sp
and just after making the public Beta of El Capitan available!
The server encounters error randomly and I&#x27;m unable to login as its redirecting me to the same page.
Anyone with an idea of how this happened?
======
rahulgr8888
Anyone with an idea of what happened and what's the Passenger?

